# Hello all!



## angustown farm (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello to all on this site. I am Mike, from Angustown Farm in Greene County, Ohio. I am currently exploring the possibility of taking up beekeeping in 2013. I have a friend with a couple of hives already established on my farm. The honey is wonderful and I would like to try to manage some bees to supply some more. Since I raise grass (and legumes) and cattle, I think bees would be a good fit in my operation to aid in the pollination of the legumes. I am here to learn all I can before I jump in!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome Mike. Glad to see you are planning ahead for beekeeping!

Have you considered planting some specifically bee-friendly plants nearby (in addition to the grasses and legumes)? For example, varroa mites are supposed to dislike lavender. http://www.themelissagarden.com/TMG_Vetaley031608.htm

Some other information which you may (or may not) find useful:
Research from France indicates that honey bees which forage in an area with plant diversity have a stronger immune system than bees in a monoculture environment. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8467746.stm. 

I also have a loose 'fact' floating around my mind about bees choosing to fly longer distances in order to forage in an area of higher plant diversity (I just can't pin down where I heard the idea from  ). Ah, wait a minute, it's from an article about native bees: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/12/121226080902.htm


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, & enjoy.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mike!


----------

